

Apple Responds to iPhone 5 Purple Haze Complaints - neya
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4436

======
neya
Basically, they're saying you're holding the phone wrong (again), in a less
harsh tone.

~~~
arrrg
And they are right.

It's not a defect, it's just a negative point about the camera. That's all. No
big deal. Here is what dpreview writes about the haze:
[http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6867454450/quick-review-
app...](http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6867454450/quick-review-apple-
iphone-5-camera/3)

These small cameras make heaps of trade offs, stuff like that is just normal.
Know about that and decide accordingly. That's all there is to it.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _These small cameras make heaps of trade offs_

This is true, but it's not really so clear in this case. The dpreview review
came to the conclusion that the weird tinge was probably an inadvertent result
of a combination of various factors, and it seems quite possible that Apple
simply didn't realize it was there.

Even if it was an intentional tradeoff for some other advantage (e.g. a
harder-to-scratch lens), it seems obvious enough that Apple misjudged its
impact, and that it bothers people more than they expected.

Clearly it's very possible to make a great cellphone camera without the tinge
(as evidenced by the many phones that have them), so it seems pretty likely to
me that Apple will quietly fix this in the next model. Even Apple lives and
learns (with the iphone 5 more than usual, it seems)...

[This is annoying to me because I love shooting into the sun. I was vaguely
thinking of picking up an iphone 5, but this and other factors (e.g. the
crappy maps) have put a real damper on that thought.... oh well... :( ]

